# Thornhill Woods = AWESOME!



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got back from a tour through Thornhill Woods Haunted House in Ontario (Canada) and I have to say, it was indeed awesome! I've heard about it before but this was my first visit there. They've done a great job with the yard (i.e. zombies, pneumatics, projectors, etc.), but a truly remarkable job with the walk through that goes into the back yard! The detail in the walls, even the ground, was fantastic! I loved the spiders! The snakes were great too! They even have the black, inflated, closing-in type tunnel in a hallway. I loved it! The best part though was the actors! The kids especially did a wonderful job with the timing and the characters! Job well done!


----------

